# Completed Landshark



## hokeypokey3 (Jun 23, 2003)

My Landshark is finally completed! The ride is exceptional !!!! I have a couple hundred miles on it now and the overall performance has exceeded all expectations. Climbs and handles as I dreamed about. John Slawta is a true artist. He was a pleasure to deal with the entire process. I am embarrassed about the quality of the photo, the craftsmanship of the fillet brazing and the paint job are beautiful beyond what is shown. Think sunset (deep blue,purple,magenta,red,orange,yellow) - lots of fade and swirl - xlnt quality!

The design, fit and build -up by Ashton at Sundance Cycles, Agoura Hills CA
Engineering, frame build, paint, shipping and customer service- John Slawta

LANDSHARK frame (Dedaccai Extra Uno tubing)-custom fit and paint
Reynolds Uzo Pro w/ Chris King HS
2004 Campagnolo Record- crankset, BB, cassette, shifters/levers, derails.
Easton EC-90 handlebar
Thomson stem and Masterpiece seatpost w/WTB saddle
Zero Gravity brakeset
White Industries hubs, OP ceramic rims, Salsa skewers
Speedplay Frogs
Wipperman SS chain
Vetta v100a wireless w/cadence.

Bike wieght as listed- 18lbs. 12 oz. 

I am sharing this info as a celebration of the custom builder. The joy of a new bike is at the very essence of cycling. Think Christmas morning for a 5 yr. old. 

I understand some of you would not be caught dead with some of my choices of materials, colors, componants, etc..... Thats OK. Just enjoy my dream bike as the piece of cycling artwork I planned it to be. 

Ride safe and have fun! Tim


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Love that sunset fade! Very striking.


----------

